# Pic example plz? What do ovaries look like?



## AlwaysAnimals (Oct 21, 2014)

Does anyone have a good example of how ovaries look like in a female betta? Baby and/or adult? I'm just trying to learn all I can, LOL Thanks!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Here's a pic I drew, it's not fully completed yet but that's the shape and location of the ovaries at least.


Here's a female baby (she's a little older than the normal baby age but it works) you can see the yellow cone shape, that's the ovaries.


----------



## AlwaysAnimals (Oct 21, 2014)

*Thanks!*

Thank you! And WOW I guess I really needed some educating because I had no idea that they took up that much of the body. I love learning about bettas!


----------



## AlwaysAnimals (Oct 21, 2014)

PS GREAT drawing skills!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Each female is different though, just like humans, some ovaries and smaller than others. That girl I showed just had very large ovaries for her size so it made it seem like they were even bigger than they are. But they will almost always be able to be seen in most females, if a girl just expelled eggs then you may not see them as clearly as they would be almost empty of eggs but for the most part the female continuously carries eggs around repeatedly absorbing them or expelling them and creating more ^_^

EDIT: lol thanks!


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey Lil great drawing! I think a drawing or diagram of a betta's internal anatomy might be a helpful thing for Mods to consider adding to the "Betta Basics- Introduction to Betta Care" Sticky. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=232570


----------



## artemis35 (Jul 11, 2014)

Even though lil gave an awesome drawing and picture example, I figured I'd add a few of my own.

The first is my yellow female.
The second and third are my huge purple-ish female (glad I can clearly see she's a girl)
The last is my orange female (not a great pic - she was cautiously looking at something on top of her tank, lol)


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

Here's a not so great picture of my InfraRed from when I first got her, but it's a great ovary pic!


----------

